# Finally got tinted!



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

So i finally got some window tint today, 20% all around.

Heres how they made sure i didn't roll my windows down.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Got the same for my windows. Its so much nice looking, coudnt stand it with no tint.


----------



## UR2NOZ (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice ! Mine is getting the same next week. Amazing what a difference it makes.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes I got the same for my Eco. Looks so much better than without!! Very nice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice! Lol at the labels.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great. 20% is just right IMHO. Clever 
labels.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

20% Looks great. But it's also cop bait if your in the north


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

35 is legal here in illinois, but idk how the cops would differentiate the two.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

tru tru. I just got my tinted this past week and went 30%.. because NY and PA have stupid 70% laws -_-. What kind of tint did you get?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

i don't know what kind they use where i went, but it looks great none the less.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> i don't know what kind they use where i went, but it looks great none the less.


it does look great, where did you get it done?


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

Nobody said:


> it does look great, where did you get it done?


CJSigns in Peoria, Il. Welcome to CJ Signs they do a variety of different graffix products.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

looks great wish i would of went that dark but i kept it state legal


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

EcoTec said:


> CJSigns in Peoria, Il. Welcome to CJ Signs they do a variety of different graffix products.


I need to find a good, close, tint shop. Maybe I'll just take a trip to Peoria some day soon anyway.


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

EcoTec said:


> CJSigns in Peoria, Il. Welcome to CJ Signs they do a variety of different graffix products.



How much did they charge?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm about to tint 50/35 on my white Cruze - I need to stay legal here in Ohio. I think I was quoted $219 for all windows.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought a Groupon voucher for tinting, wash & wax and acid wash wheel treatment for $159 back in November (reg price $326). I just made my appointment today to get it done on April 6th. Am going with 35% all around.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

iCruze1.8 said:


> How much did they charge?


175 for all the windows.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

looks nice im looking to get mine tinted just not sure what to get yet. are legal tint is 50%


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

DCfromSTP said:


> looks nice im looking to get mine tinted just not sure what to get yet. are legal tint is 50%


theres always riding with the windows down:brave:


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be getting 30% and a clear bra tomorrow.


----------



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

50% is legal limit here in Mn. I did 35% on the rear glass and 50% on the sides. I was pulled over for speeding awhile back (trooper says I was doin 77 in a 60, but do I believe him? NO! lol) and he didn't even mention the tint. Guess my flawless driving record and military plates must have aided me in getting the "warning". I want to go darker on the rear and rear sides but don't dare. Troopers in Mn. got nuthin better to do than to pull over tinted rides....


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LuvmycruzeLT said:


> 50% is legal limit here in Mn. I did 35% on the rear glass and 50% on the sides. I was pulled over for speeding awhile back (trooper says I was doin 77 in a 60, but do I believe him? NO! lol) and he didn't even mention the tint.


He didn't mention the tint because he didn't notice it! 50% is wayyyy to light. I have 30% and my parents haven't even noticed it yet. Seriously, NY and PA are 70% and I've had NY troopers pull right up next to me look at me and keep going about their day. As long as they can make out that there is a person in there and that you aren't texting or talking on the phone your good. I wouldn't risk darker than 30% personally, but 50% is just not enough if aesthetics is what you are after and two shade tints kind of look tacky. 

Keep in mind also, because of the windshield letting in light, the front windows naturally appear lighter than the back two even with the same percentage.


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Window tint looks real nice eco!

I went 20% all around. Just to keep it even and boy does it look nice. Local tint shop here $162.99 for all 5 windows. No issues with cops or anything (my father in law is my county sheriff). Different cops might have mixed feelings about window tint.


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm picking up my Cruze tomorrow!! The dealer is going to have it ready with 50% fronts and 35% backseat/rear. Also having a clear bra installed Wednesday or Thursday. 

That tint combo is going to look nicer than what I have now anyways, which is 50% front, 10% all rear :/. Not like I planned that. I bought the car used from a dealer in north Carolina and it came SUPER dark all the way around. I enjoyed it here in Ohio for a while but eventually got ticketed  The darn 5-0. so I had to pay to have the fronts changed to 50. At least 50/35 is more smooth a contrast than 50/10.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Heres mine.

5% Tint.

Stock:









Tinted:


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Tint is one of those things where its cool to break the rules. The benefits outweigh the negative consequences so much!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The laws in AUS are pretty leniant toward window tint also, the front 2 windows are meant to be only 35%. But the others can be 2% if you want them to be. But dark tint is just so good.

Luckily being that its a new car, i don't really get noticed too much compared to other folk driving around.


----------

